# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  El embalse del Cenajo recibe, por primera vez, aportaciones del embalse del Talave

## Antonio Callejas

Observando el parte diario que emite la C.H.S. correspondiente al día de ayer, 6 de febrero de 2013, se aprecia que: 

http://www.chsegura.es/static/boleti...l_20130206.pdf


0,207 Hm3 han sido trasvasados por el túnel Talave-Cenajo desde uno a otro embalse.

----------

